# 300zx ebrake conversion



## frost619 (Jan 4, 2004)

hey doing a 300zx rear brake conversion using 92 n/a components. My problem is i cant convert the damn ebrake anyone know of a kit or something i can do? i have a 95 s14 base model


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

http://importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm#rearbrake

here you go nooby nesticles, hope you have the cylinder setup too or you cars gonna stop like a seesaw.


----------

